# Panama City Troutin'



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I went to PC to visit my son and chase some trout. We killed the trout at Cooks Bayou, but they were all small. We just bounced jigs off the bottom hoping for a big one. There wasn't much size but we caught them steady for two days.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Did you guys fish from the rocks?

Those big trout want a big,live finger mullet on the bottom.That place can be alot of fun,stop by the tiki bar hut and have a beer and then stop by Joeys on 22 and take a sack of oysters home with you after your fishin' trip.


----------

